# I need your opinion



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

As you know the POY contest is coming up on the TPF. I've pretty much selected shots for three categories, but in "Wildlife" I'm torn between these two so I've decided to let 2cool decide. Please vote above.

I'm a little under the gun so voting ends at midnight 12/25. Please vote BEFORE looking at the results. Remember I'm looking for the better image not that you prefer gators to frogs or vice versa.

You can double click on each image for a larger version. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

the froggy


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i like the tree frog for the extra interest the tree brings in.
it is also a more 3 dimensional image, i comparison to the gator.

both are good photos Rusty. good luck


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Yep the frog wins my vote. Good luck with the contest.

Shooter


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Good stuff*

If the judges are women or 50% to a majority of women &/or "tree huggers" go with the frog.

If they are men and hunters you might flip a coin to decide. Both are very good and have different qualities stirring vastly different emotions in the viewer. The frog definitely has more diversity of substance. I hunt and fish and like the frog best. The gator makes me want to shoot him or atleast hope I don't run into him while on a power wade.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Wow...never suspected this...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, the way that WE see our pictures and the way that others see them... is rarely the same. I clicked on the frog an instant after I saw the two pictures (and no further comments nor results). No evaluation..just an instant liking. The frog has "personality"..the gator doesn't, IMHO.....Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like the frog!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely the frog. The gator has the personality of a shoulder mount.


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Frog.


----------

